# How often do you brush your teeth?



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Thrice a day: after breakfast, after lunch and after dinner.


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

My teeth are pretty white without regular brushing, I've done an experiment with that and it felt completely gross, but I like to brush at least twice a day because it makes my mouth feel, taste and smell better.


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

I voted "twice a day" because that's my minimum. I try to brush them after every meal, but that doesn't always happen. But at the very least, I brush my teeth every day when I get up in the morning (well, after breakfast if I have time to have it--and I usually do) and a second time right before bed.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Twice a day, once after breakfast and once before bed. I also mouthwash in the morning after brushing and floss in the evening (I'm really paranoid about my teeth).


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I brush and floss either 30 minutes before or after breakfast and dinner. And then a bit of mouthwash for that extra bit of clean feeling roud:


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

Generally twice a day, once in the morning and once before I go to sleep. Sometimes, I brush three times a day as I tend to eat small snacks consistently throughout the day. If I do brush a third time, it is usually in the early afternoon. (Noon to 2 PM ballpark range)


----------



## Scarlett_ (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning and night. Floss at night.

This way germs don't build up in your mouth when you sleep.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

Every day, twice a day, with flossing and mouthwash.

And I still got two fillings a little while ago.

FUCK YOU, GOD.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I brush my teeth every after meal even if it's just a snack.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

Two to three times a day.
Fuzzy feeling has got to _go._


----------



## User (Apr 23, 2011)

Twice a day... although the flouride in tooth paste suppresses your dreaming state and consciousness awareness(conspiracy theory and sh*t)


----------

